# Ruger Gold Label



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Hello Everyone:

I am posting this for a friend. He has been waiting for over a year now to purchase the Ruger Gold Label. He is down in SD and for some reason neither Scheels or Cabelas will tell him why they are not carrying them.

He heard rumor they were having problems with them, but you see the advertisement in outdoor magazines.

Anyone know what is going on?

Also. I thought you could only get the gold label with the English stock and not in a pistol grip. Am I wrong on this??


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

I talked to Cabela's in EGF and they said that they have been trying to get a gold label into the store for quite sometime. It might be supply and demand issue. :-?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello Ruger fans,

Hook up to Shotgun World . com and look in their Ruger section.

You can learn everything you want to about the Ruger Gold Label SxS
12ga KSXSS-1228.

Good Luck.


----------



## andyo (May 16, 2005)

I just received my Gold label with an English stock. I only waited ~ 3 months. I would suggest you call L&S distributors in Colorado Springs Colorado, have them order the gun then ship it to a gun shop near you. I have purchased several guns from them over a 15-year period and have always been satisfied.


----------

